# dd interne formaté non reconnu



## cyrille leger (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Le disque de mon PB G4 12" à semble-t-il planté.
Et depuis quelque soit le disque que je lui implante, il ne reconnait aucun disque (Toshiba 10G0 sorti d'un vieux mac et qui fonctionne en externe, SAMSUNG 160 Go tout neuf qui fonctionne aussi en externe sur un autre mac)
Après près de 10 heures sur les forums et 4 démontages pour tout vérifier (fixation des nappes, fiches bien enfoncées), les DD ne sont pas reconnus.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur l'origine du problème.

Merci


----------



## jerG (28 Juin 2010)

Donc quand tu lances l'installation de OS X avec ton CD, si tu vas dans utilitaire de disque il ne trouve aucun disque dur? C'est bien ça ton problème?


----------



## cyrille leger (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai aussi réinitialisé la PMU.
Alors, je me demande si ce n'est pas une manipulation au démarrage qui aurait été la cause.
Avant que tout cela arrive, j'ai voulu zapper la PRAM, mais je n'ai pas appuyer sur les bons boutons :
j'ai fait : shift, ctrl, alt, pomme.
Si cela viens de cette erreur, comment revenir en arrière ? Mais j'avoue ne pas y croire, si c'était ça, la réinitialisation de la PMU aurait tout remis en état ? Non ?(j'ai attendu 5 bongs).

si tu as une idée .... elle est bienvenue.


----------



## jerG (29 Juin 2010)

Aurais-tu un clone de ton système sur un disque externe (en Firewire) afin de booter dessus et voir si le DD interne peut être reconnu (idéalement le Samsung me paraît plus approprié pour ta machine)? 

Dans le cas contraire, essaye d'installer ton système d'abord sur un DD externe en FW. Je sais que lorsque j'ai changé le DD de mon iBook, le Samsung que j'y avais mis n'apparaissait pas au premier redémarrage (je ne me souviens plus ce que j'ai fais dans les différents menu pour le faire apparaître :mouais: ).

Une fois le disque reconnu il faut le formater avant que OS X ne puisse s'installer. Si en plus tu peux le formater en HFS+ avant de l'insérer (si tu as essayé les disques en externe sur un autre mac tu as dû les formater...). Il devrait être reconnu lors du démarrage sur CD, à moins d'un problème avec le contrôleur PATA du Powerbook...


----------



## cyrille leger (25 Juillet 2010)

Toujours rien.
J'ai beau essayer de remettre à jour les autorisations, ça n'avance pas.
JerG, tu parles du controleur PATA, c'est quoi, du matériel ou du logiciel ?

Je penses qu'il va falloir redémonter la bête, mais cela ne m'enchante pas, pour changer le cable du disque.


----------

